# Comment partitionner une Time Capsule ?



## maxange (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une Time Capsule 2T (4e génération).

J'ai un MBA avec OS X 10.6.8 (dernière maj).

Je souhaite partitionner cette Time Capsule de la façon suivante :

- une partition pour Time Machine afin de gérer les sauvegardes automatiques

- une partition pour stocker mes données multimédias pour y accéder librement

Quel outil dois je utiliser pour partitionner cette Time Capsule de cette manière ?

J'ai voulu essayer avec "Utilitaire de disque", mais impossible de créer une image sur la TC.

Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà fait, je suis preneur de vos conseils !

Merci par avance.

Maxime


----------



## Khronegon (1 Mai 2012)

C'est impossible de proportionner une time capsule facilement.

Certains y sont arrivés en démontant la TC, en remontant le disque dur dans un ordi, en l'y formatant, puis en remontant la TC avec le disque formaté.

Le plus simple, c'est encore d'acheter un disque dur externe, que tu branches sur le port USB de la time capsule : tu sauvegardes sur le disque interne et tu mets tes données à stocker sur le disque USB.


----------



## maxange (1 Mai 2012)

apparement il doit bie y avoir un moyen, vendre 2TO pour des sauvegardes c'est un peu gros


----------



## edd72 (1 Mai 2012)

Oui, la slution est bien celle-là (extraire le DD de la TC et le partitionner), c'est quand même pas super bien pensé de la part d'Apple...

Sinon tu mets tes fichiers à coté de la sparse qui correspond à ta sauvegarde TM (dans la limite ou il reste de la place, car la sparse va grossir...), bof.


----------



## maxange (1 Mai 2012)

@ed772 : ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que je ne peux meme pas stocker des fichiers sur la partition existante

actuellement, je vois qu'un repertoire "data" ou est stocké la sauvegarde time machine

cependant, je ne peux faire aucun copier / coller sur la TC ?


----------



## Bambouille (1 Mai 2012)

A partir du moment ou tu as utilisé Time Machine sur un DD, l'accès lui est réservé.
Apple, comme tout bon administrateur qui se respecte, pense qu'un DD de sauvegarde ne peut être partagé avec des stockages de fichiers car trop dangereux pour la sauvegarde.
Donc soit tu partitionnes comme expliqué plus haut, soit tu rajoute un DD en USB sur ta TC.
Note que si tu utilise ce DD en USB pour Time Machine, il lui sera totalement dédié aussi pour les mêmes raisons.
Après c'est vrai que vendre des TC de 2 ou 3 To pour le commun des mortel, ça se discute.


----------



## maxange (1 Mai 2012)

je comprends pas que l'on ait à démonter la TC pour la partitionner, il n'y a aucun outil pour le faire?


----------



## edd72 (1 Mai 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> A partir du moment ou tu as utilisé Time Machine sur un DD, l'accès lui est réservé.
> Apple, comme tout bon administrateur qui se respecte, pense qu'un DD de sauvegarde ne peut être partagé avec des stockages de fichiers car trop dangereux pour la sauvegarde.
> Donc soit tu partitionnes comme expliqué plus haut, soit tu rajoute un DD en USB sur ta TC.
> Note que si tu utilise ce DD en USB pour Time Machine, il lui sera totalement dédié aussi pour les mêmes raisons.
> Après c'est vrai que vendre des TC de 2 ou 3 To pour le commun des mortel, ça se discute.



Non, je ne crois pas.

[YOUTUBE]dsWFeqNelY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2012)

maxange a dit:


> apparement il doit bie y avoir un moyen, vendre 2TO pour des sauvegardes c'est un peu gros



Ce qui est un peu gros, c'est d'acheter une TC pour faire des sauvegardes, là ou un simple disque USB suffit (la sauvegarde est même une des rares choses qu'on puisse bien faire avec un disque USB).

Et comme en plus, on ne partitionne pas un disque de sauvegarde pour faire autre-chose avec, parce que si on fait des sauvegardes, c'est parce que l'utilisation normale d'un disque présente un danger pour son contenu, et donc faire une utilisation normale d'un disque de sauvegarde fait que la sauvegarde est aussi en danger (sans compter que mettre données et sauvegarde sur le même disque, c'est carrément suicidaire).


----------



## Bambouille (1 Mai 2012)

maxange a dit:


> je comprends pas que l'on ait à démonter la TC pour la partitionner, il n'y a aucun outil pour le faire?



Je viens de t'expliquer le pourquoi du comment !
Pas possible sans le démontage du DD.


----------



## Khronegon (1 Mai 2012)

> A partir du moment ou tu as utilisé Time Machine sur un DD, l'accès lui est réservé.
> Apple, comme tout bon administrateur qui se respecte, pense qu'un DD de sauvegarde ne peut être partagé avec des stockages de fichiers car trop dangereux pour la sauvegarde.



On peut tout à fait utiliser Time Machine et stocker en même temps des fichiers à côté sur le même disque.

Il suffit d'activer le partage de fichier dans les paramètres "disque" de la time capsule, via l'utilitaire Airport.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2012)

Khronegon a dit:


> On peut tout à fait utiliser Time Machine et stocker en même temps des fichiers à côté sur le même disque.
> 
> Il suffit d'activer le partage de fichier dans les paramètres "disque" de la time capsule, via l'utilitaire Airport.



On peut  Mais il ne faut pas, ou alors, il faut utiliser un autre disque pour les sauvegardes, car on ne stocke pas de données sur un disque de sauvegarde !


----------



## Khronegon (1 Mai 2012)

Ben ca dépend des données à sauvegarder.

Si on a pas de données importantes, on peut très bien le faire. Moi je le fais, ca mempêche pas de dormir.

Si on a des données réellement importantes, une sauvegarde sur un seul disque dur ne suffit pas de toute façon... Faudra au moins 2 supports de sauvegardes différents, si pas 4 (backup de données hospitalières par exemple).


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2012)

Khronegon a dit:


> Ben ca dépend des données à sauvegarder.
> 
> Si on a pas de données importantes, on peut très bien le faire. Moi je le fais, ca mempêche pas de dormir.
> 
> Si on a des données réellement importantes, une sauvegarde sur un seul disque dur ne suffit pas de toute façon... Faudra au moins 2 supports de sauvegardes différents, si pas 4 (backup de données hospitalières par exemple).



Ça ne change rien au fait qu'un disque de sauvegarde ne doit servir à rien d'autre.

Quant aux backups de donnée hospitalières, ils ne se font pas sur disques durs.


----------



## edd72 (1 Mai 2012)

Si c'est assumé, pourquoi pas.

On a des données dont on a du mal à se séparer bien qu'elles n'aient aucun intérêt réel (genre des trucs volumineux qu'on regardera, ou non, une fois et qui seront supprimés ensuite), je ne vos pas le problème de prendre le risque de les perdre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Si c'est assumé, pourquoi pas.
> 
> On a des données dont on a du mal à se séparer bien qu'elles n'aient aucun intérêt réel (genre des trucs volumineux qu'on regardera, ou non, une fois et qui seront supprimés ensuite), je ne vos pas le problème de prendre le risque de les perdre.



Alors, pourquoi les sauvegarder, dans ce cas 

Stocker des données sur le disque de sauvegarde, c'est la sauvegarde, que ça met en danger, si tu sauvegarde ton disque interne, c'est précisément parce que stocker des données dessus lui fait courir un risque, si tu stockes des données sur le disque de sauvegarde, il cours le même risque, au moins 90% des pertes de données sont la conséquence d'erreurs d'écritures dans les blocs de gestion du disque, pas de pannes matérielles, et ces erreurs se produisent le plus souvent pendant l'utilisation "normale" du disque, donc si tu utilise "normalement" le disque de sauvegarde (en plus de l'utilisation "sauvegarde"), tu multiplie de façon très conséquente le risque que la sauvegarde soit aussi corrompue que les données qu'elle est sensée préserver !


----------



## edd72 (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, pourquoi les sauvegarder, dans ce cas



C'est ce que je viens d'expliquer. Il ne s'agit pas de les sauvegarder mais de les stocker (délocaliser).
Genre des tonnes de vidéos récupérées à droite et à gauche qu'on regardera peut-être si un jour on a le temps mais qu'il ne serait pas grave de perdre en cas de crash disque (le ménage forcé par le vide, toujours efficace).

Le tout est d'être conscient du risque et de l'assumer.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Stocker des données sur le disque de sauvegarde, c'est la sauvegarde, que ça met en danger, si tu sauvegarde ton disque interne, c'est précisément parce que stocker des données dessus lui fait courir un risque, si tu stockes des données sur le disque de sauvegarde, il cours le même risque, au moins 90% des pertes de données sont la conséquence d'erreurs d'écritures dans les blocs de gestion du disque, pas de pannes matérielles, et ces erreurs se produisent le plus souvent pendant l'utilisation "normale" du disque, donc si tu utilise "normalement" le disque de sauvegarde (en plus de l'utilisation "sauvegarde"), tu multiplie de façon très conséquente le risque que la sauvegarde soit aussi corrompue que les données qu'elle est sensée préserver !



Oui. TM sauvegardant toutes les heures, j'ose espérer qu'il se rendra compte si la sauvegarde pose problème avant qu'on ait besoin de s'en servir (dd interne corrompu).


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> TM sauvegardant toutes les heures



Chez toi, peut-être, chez moi, c'est deux fois par jour pour mon serveur et mon Mac, et une fois par jour pour l'iMac de ma fille.



edd72 a dit:


> j'ose espérer qu'il se rendra compte si la sauvegarde pose problème avant qu'on ait besoin de s'en servir (dd interne corrompu).



Pas nécessairement, tant que le disque "monte", corrompu ou pas, TM n'y voit que du feu.


----------



## edd72 (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas nécessairement, tant que le disque "monte", corrompu ou pas, TM n'y voit que du feu.



Ca c'est plutot génant s'il faut planifier des vérif de sauvegarde périodique.

Enfin bon, disons que je pourrai faire ce genre de chose (en étant conscient du risque), bien que je ne le fasse pas actuellement  (1 hdd usb pout TM, 2 autres pour les données "délocalisées" mais c'est un peu pénible de jongler entre les périphériques usb)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Ca c'est plutot génant s'il faut planifier des vérif de sauvegarde périodique.
> 
> Enfin bon, disons que je pourrai faire ce genre de chose (en étant conscient du risque), bien que je ne le fasse pas actuellement  (1 hdd usb pout TM, 2 autres pour les données "délocalisées" mais c'est un peu pénible de jongler entre les périphériques usb)



Tu sais, je lance une vérif de tous mes disques au moins une fois par mois, et je pense que j'en ai plus que toi (10 "internes" dans 7 Mac, dont 4 en RAID entrelacé dans mon serveur, et 6 externes dont le disque dédié à Time Machine qui sauvegarde 3 des 7 Mac). C'est pas la mer à boire.


----------

